# Roccat Kave is Available now.. :D [Finally]



## harshatiyya (Dec 29, 2012)

The long wait is over guys.. 
Roccat kave is available again. 

Roccat Kave 5.1 Surround Headset - Hardwire.in


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

harshatiyya said:


> The long wait is over guys..
> Roccat kave is available again.
> 
> Roccat Kave 5.1 Surround Headset - Hardwire.in


Goes to beg money from parents.


----------



## red dragon (Dec 29, 2012)

How do they sound for music and movies?
I have never heard any gaming headset.How do they differ from normal cans(other than the mic)?


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

red dragon said:


> How do they sound for music and movies?
> I have never heard any gaming headset.How do they differ from normal cans(other than the mic)?


It has 6 independent drivers on each cup and takes discrete 5.1 channel input, not virtualization $hit.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

What about after-sales service?



tkin said:


> It has 6 independent drivers on each cup and takes discrete 5.1 channel input, *not virtualization $hit*.



We live in the age of digitization and no high end speaker use 5.1 analog connection. I think same can be said about headsets too.

Again, Its nice to have this headset back in the market.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> What about after-sales service?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but then again a 5$ digital to analog SOC is no mach for those used in 1000$ speakers is it? For cheaper stuff (under 15k) better to have full analog.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 29, 2012)

How reliable is hardwire.in ?


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> How reliable is hardwire.in ?


This I doubt a loot, specially with the misspelled name


----------



## gamebo (Jan 22, 2013)

their official distributor is Tirupati Enterprises.

i think now ROCCAT full products are available with Flipkart.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Why now Why now. I searched the heaven for it when I was about to buy my PC and now its available when I can't purchase it.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 15, 2013)

Are those better than Corsair 1500? suddenly i will change too if they are really good too. o.o


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Are those better than Corsair 1500? suddenly i will change too if they are really good too. o.o


Anyday 

Kave has true 5.1 channel audio, i.e independent drivers in each cup.


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nevermind i stick with Corsair 1500.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

tkin said:


> Anyday
> 
> Kave has true 5.1 channel audio, i.e independent drivers in each cup.



Should I buy it ?? I already have Corsair 1500 as you already know.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Should I buy it ?? I already have Corsair 1500 as you already know.


Currently the best gaming headset under 10k: Overclock3D :: Review :: Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset Review :: Testing and Conclusion


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 15, 2013)

that's from 2010. Heard it not that good on durability point.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

Can someone find me a comparison between Kave and 1500 ??


----------



## Tenida (Feb 16, 2013)

I have Roccat Kave with me its awesome and a bit heavy too 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/149540-roccat-kave-5-1ch-headset.html


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2013)

Tenida said:


> I have Roccat Kave with me its awesome and a bit heavy too
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking/149540-roccat-kave-5-1ch-headset.html



Yeah I remember that very well.


----------



## hitesh (Mar 3, 2013)

Is this the best gaming 5.1 headphone in 6k range ?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> that's from 2010. Heard it not that good on durability point.


Koss Portapro is around 30yrs old(1984 to be exact), it's still the best sub $50 HP


----------

